# Another mystery needs solving....



## Dave Martell (Jun 22, 2015)

If you sent in a Hiromoto and neglected to add a note to the box/knife please contact me.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 22, 2015)

Is this Deja Vu all over again???


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 22, 2015)

Dave, has anyone sent you a box with a note and no knife?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 22, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Dave, has anyone sent you a box with a note and no knife?




I don't think so and I hope it never happens. Can you imagine that mess? :doublebanghead:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 22, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> Is this Deja Vu all over again???




Lots of deja vu here.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 23, 2015)

Dave, it's NOT mine! You've already finished my 2 Hiromotos but they're still with you (I hope). :justkidding:


----------

